# Wireless problems: Destination Host Unreachable [SOLVED]

## farrioth

I am trying to configure my ZyAir G-300 802.11G PCI card.

I can bring up my card and connect to my access point but whenever I try to ping anything I get the following error:

```

From 192.168.1.10 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

```

ifconfig eth0

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:C5:B7:1D:B4  

          inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:c5ff:feb7:1db4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1882 (1.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 

```

iwconfig eth0

```

eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"kung_foo"  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:6  Access Point: 00:A0:C5:75:F8:18  

          Bit Rate:36Mb/s   Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=20/200  

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Link Quality:37  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

route

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         router          0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="192.168.1.10 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

source /etc/init.d/wireless.sh

preup() {

        wireless_up ${1}

        return $?

}

predown() {

        wireless_down ${1}

        return $?

}

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_eth0="kung_foo"

mode_eth0="Managed"

iwconfig_eth0="channel 6"

associate_test_eth0="all"

key_kung_foo="s:#ebEPxdl4$u19"

essid_00A0C575F818="kung_foo"

preferred_aps=( "kung_foo" )

```

Note:

My computer is 192.168.1.10

My access point is 192.168.1.2

My router is 192.168.1.1

Thanks for any help.

Update:

My AP is A ZyAir G-1000, not a D-Link model, so my problem is not the 'short preamble'.

If I try using DHCP, it fails. This may possibly be due to my AP not allowing it but I am not sure.

Solved. I believe that my WEP key was the problem.Last edited by farrioth on Mon Jul 19, 2004 12:12 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## theotherjoe

well, somehow your routing table is not complete.

since you set the gateway addres in /etc/conf.d/net

it should look like

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

----------

## farrioth

I must have missed this line when posting the output. My route table does contain this line. I have edited my original post.

----------

## farrioth

Solved. The problem seemed to be my WEP key. Originally, I had my key in plain text. Now i have given it in hex, and everything seems to work. This may be due to the fact that my key contains the # character.

----------

## UberLord

 *farrioth wrote:*   

> Solved. The problem seemed to be my WEP key. Originally, I had my key in plain text. Now i have given it in hex, and everything seems to work. This may be due to the fact that my key contains the # character.

 

I haven't tried it myself, but the below should work

```
key_foo="'s:#bar'"
```

----------

